# Zygonisia Cynosure ‘Bluebird’ AM/AOS



## Erythrone (Dec 28, 2010)

Zygonisia Cynosure ‘Bluebird’ (Aganisia cyanea x Zygopetalum Skippy Ku)

I bought this plant in fall 2009. It flowered many times since I bough it. I grow it in Primagra since several months. The flowers are much bigger now. This plant is very easy for me, although there are some black spots on the leaves. It seems to dislike hot conditions, although I found it to be less prone to fungi than Zygopetalum.


----------



## Shiva (Dec 28, 2010)

Wow! Comme elles sont belles!


----------



## tenman (Dec 28, 2010)

Beautiful! Great shots!


----------



## nikv (Dec 28, 2010)

Lovely! I've learned that the secret to preventing the black spotting on Zygopetalums is to keep them cool with good air movement. I grow mine outdoors under a pergola in my back yard and they don't have black spots. I'm guessing the same conditions would work for this one, too.


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 28, 2010)

:drool::drool: OH that's NEAT!!! :clap::clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2010)

That is beautiful -- I'll have to see if mine is anywhere near blooming.

Thanks, nikv, for the tip.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2010)

Good color but I want fragrance also. Maybe someone has crossed it back w/ zygo?


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 29, 2010)

Adorables, ces fleurs, et quelles couleurs :drool:!!!! What size are the blooms? Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 29, 2010)

The 2 biggest flowers are near 7cm wide.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 29, 2010)

Very interesting colours!


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 1, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Good color but I want fragrance also. Maybe someone has crossed it back w/ zygo?


Wouldn't most of us? Have to wonder if crossing back to zygo would add fragrance, I thought it was hit or miss in the fragrance department with zygos?


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2011)

IDK!  I have a zygo, and a bollopetalum and both are fragrant so...


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2011)

What does IDK mean, Eric??? I am pretty sure that it is not an encyclopedia!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2011)

*I **D*ont *K*now!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 1, 2011)

OHHHHH!!!!! Yes... ISHK!!! (I Should Have Known!)


----------



## NYEric (Jan 1, 2011)

You need to spend more time w/ teenagers!


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is the plant today. I must admit that I used Photoshop to erase some black spots on the foliage.


----------



## Ernie (Feb 5, 2011)

Awesome color capture!!! It's tough to get this one right on "film". We have these and it bugs me that the plants are usually a little ratty lookin', but that's just what these do and I have to get over it.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree. Some colors are difficult. 

Reds are not always easy too. I must underexpose when that color is too saturated.


----------



## ORG (Feb 5, 2011)

Wonderful flowers

thanks for sharing with us

Olaf


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 5, 2011)

Beautiful plant -- beautiful flower display.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 6, 2011)

Looks excellent. Wish I knew how to adjust my camera to get correct colors.


----------



## W. Beetus (Feb 6, 2011)

Spectacular! I really like the color.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2011)

very nice


----------



## etex (Feb 8, 2011)

Gorgeous blooms!


----------



## Clark (Feb 8, 2011)

Love it.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 8, 2011)

OMG! I love it! Wish I could grwo these but I've killed two already


----------

